# ELCA and Farming



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

FAITH AND FARMING: N.D. church bolts over ELCA agricultural proposal
Another church has voted to leave the Evangelical Lutheran Church in America, but this time it's over a new stance the denomination's leadership plans to take. 
By: Kristen M. Daum and J. Shane Mercer, The Forum

There's a feud brewing on the prairie between faith and farming.

Another church has voted to leave the Evangelical Lutheran Church in America, but this time it's over a new stance the denomination's leadership plans to take.

Congregation members at Anselm Trinity Lutheran Church in rural Sheldon, N.D., don't like the ELCA's proposed position on genetics - specifically in relation to farmers' use of genetically modified seeds, which are common in Red River Valley agricultural production.

The congregation voted on Sunday to leave the ELCA because it feels the group's draft social statement on genetics is an attack on farmers.

The situation puts a twist on local churches' recent rebellion against the ELCA's official positions on social issues.

The ELCA drew fire after its assembly decided in 2009 to allow individuals in same-gender relationships to serve in the clergy.

Anselm Trinity Lutheran's resolution to withdraw from the ELCA passed for the second and final time by a vote of 25-4, church council president Jill Bunn said.

Sheldon is a town of nearly 120 people located about 37 miles southwest of Fargo. On an average Sunday, about 30 people attend the church's services.

Bunn said there was a sense the ELCA was making statements against farmers, many of whom in the Red River Valley region use genetically modified seeds.

An estimated 95 percent of sugar beets are grown using so-called genetically modified Roundup Ready seed - which is engineered to withstand the weed killer, reducing the need for using other chemicals and limiting the need for tilling.

The ELCA's proposal states the denomination views genetics "with hope and caution," not necessarily because of the science or technology used but because "the greatest danger in genetic developments lies in the sinful exercise of radically extended human power."

The ELCA's draft statement goes on to say genetic advancements could lead to demonstrations of other sin, such as "exalted pride" or "negligence or complacency."

For much of this year, an ELCA task force sought input on the statement, and it is expected to submit a final proposal to the Churchwide Assembly next year.

Per Anderson, a religion professor at Concordia College, is co-chairman of the 18-member task force that crafted the proposed statement. He could not be reached for comment Thursday.

Eastern North Dakota Synod Bishop Bill Rindy also was unavailable for comment.

Bunn said the Anselm congregation feels the ELCA is making too many social statements that don't have anything to do with the church.

The Anselm Trinity Lutheran Church congregation doesn't stand alone in questioning the denomination's view of genetics in relation to farming.

Sarah Wilson, a fifth-generation farmer from Jamestown, N.D., opined on the topic earlier this year in her blog, "A Farmer on a Mission."

"The basic principle I keep coming back to is that I do not believe it is the church's place to give recommendations on farm management practices," Wilson wrote. "We go to church to worship and study Scripture, but from there it is up to individuals to apply the lessons we've learned in our lives."

After voting to separate from the ELCA, Anselm Trinity Lutheran decided to join the Lutheran Congregations in Mission for Christ.

"We're very united and kind of excited to get moving forward now," Bunn said.

The Forum of Fargo-Moorhead and the Herald are Forum Communications Co. newspapers.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ELCA is self-destructing! Many, churchs have left the ELCA and more will do so, and I would venture to say that alot more will leave soon too!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The ELCA has been loosing it's mind since about 1988. They are more concerned with filling the pews and the collection plate than the spiritual nourishment of their congregations. They have become more political than religious. Their leader Bishop Hanson at the Jesus, Jazz, and Justice in New Orleans didn't tell the youth to go home and save the lost, he told them to go home and fight injustice like global warming.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

The ELCA is just fine. The Lutheran church prides itself in continually forcing its members to ask tough theological questions and tackle tough issues. This makes the church stronger. However, I understand that it might make some uncomfortable if they simply want to sit in the back pew and listen to the music.

The ELCA statement on genetic engineering simply urged humans to exercise caution and to reflect on our roles as stewards. It is relatively non-controversial, as reflected by some recent editorials in ND papers. I would bet that the congregation in question either left for other reasons or because they did not take the time to thoroughly study and discuss the paper in question. Heck, the position paper hasn't even been adopted by congregations. For those upset with it, I need to ask whether you have even read it.

As far as some people's ire that the ELCA is becoming too political for stressing issues like social justice, remember the directive by Jesus to treat our neighbors as ourselves. Concerns for those less fortunate or those who have suffered injustice is completely consistent with Christian theology. Regards for our world and serving as stewards for the environmenta are too.

Remember, Jesus was a liberal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You perhaps think Jesus was a communist BigDaddy. Read your Bible more and go to a good study and you will find your full of bull droppings. For years I have heard liberal empty heads say Jesus was a liberal. Nothing could be further from the truth. It fits the ELCA agenda though.

I also keep hearing about contradictions in the Bible. It normally comes from those looking for an excuse to ignore something in the Bible. Since leaving my church I have been going to about five Bible classes a week for the past year. I no longer consider ELCA as seriously Christian, but rather more of a liberal social club.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

ecclesiates 10:2


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> You perhaps think Jesus was a communist BigDaddy. Read your Bible more and go to a good study and you will find your full of bull droppings. For years I have heard liberal empty heads say Jesus was a liberal. Nothing could be further from the truth. It fits the ELCA agenda though.


I didn't say that Jesus was a communist, although he did preach the concept of grace (undeserved love and giving things to people that had not earned them).

Here's a few verses to read.... Tell me if they are more consistent with the conservative or liberal platforms:

Luke 14:13-14
Matthew 19:21
Luke 12:15
Matthew 19:23-24
Matthew 7:1-2
John 8:7
Matthew 5:39
Matthew 5:44
Matthew 6:6-7

Plainsman: It sounds to me as though you gravitate more to the Old Testament than the New Testament. Remember, salvation is found in the New, not the Old.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why has the ELCA continuously lost churches for the last 10 years then BigDaddy?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Not only have they lost churches but most churches that are still going are losing members. Or members are withholding funds.

ELCA Membership by Year
Statistics compiled by the ELCA Office of the Secretary

Year
Members Change % Congregations Change % 
1987 5,288,048 11,133 
1988 5,251,534 -36,514 -0.69% 11,120 -13 -0.12% 
1989 5,238,798 -12,736 -0.24% 11,067 -53 -0.48% 
1990 5,240,739 +1,941 0.04% 11,087 +20 0.18% 
1991 5,245,177 +4,438 0.08% 11,074 -13 -0.12% 
1992 5,234,568 -10,609 -0.20% 11,055 -19 -0.17% 
1993 5,212,785 -21,783 -0.42% 11,023 -32 -0.29% 
1994 5,199,048 -13,737 -0.26% 10,973 -50 -0.45% 
1995 5,190,489 -8,559 -0.16% 10,955 -18 -0.16% 
1996 5,187,363 -3,126 -0.06% 10,936 -19 -0.17% 
1997 5,185,055 -2,308 -0.04% 10,889 -47 -0.43% 
1998 5,178,225 -6,830 -0.13% 10,862 -27 -0.25% 
1999 5,149,668 -28,557 -0.55% 10,851 -11 -0.10% 
2000 5,125,919 -23,749 -0.46% 10,816 -35 -0.32% 
2001 5,099,877 -26,042 -0.51% 10,766 -50 -0.46% 
2002* 5,038,006 -61,871 -1.21% 10,721 -45 -0.42% 
2003 4,984,925 -53,081 -1.05% 10,657 -64 -0.60% 
2004 4,930,429 -54,496 -1.09% 10,585 -72 -0.68% 
2005 4,850,776 -79,653 -1.62% 10,549 -36 -0.34% 
2006 4,774,203 -76,573 -1.58% 10,470 -79 -0.75% 
2007 4,709,956 -64,247 -1.34% 10,448 -22 -0.21% 
2008 4,633,887 -76,069 -1.61% 10,396 -52 -0.49% 
2009 4,543,037 -90,850 -1.99% 10,348 -48 -0.46%

* Only congregations existing on December 31 are included in the overall membership statistics. Prior to 2002, all congregations that existed during the course of the previous


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Why has the ELCA continuously lost churches for the last 10 years then BigDaddy?


Very good question. I was actually on a committee at my congregation tha tlooked at church attendance.

First, most surveys of U.S. citizens show that only 40% attend church routinely. However, when we factor in the fact that some people consider Christmas and Easter as "regularly", that number is probably a bit lower. Therefore, fewer people as a whole attend a church, let alone join one. When we look at how many people actually join a congregation, that number is decreasing,regardless of the denomination. Some folks theorize that many people choose to attend services, but they are less inclined to be locked into a given denomination or even a congregation as they used to be. I would bet that the numbers included in the email are not unique to the ELCA.

Second, I will tell you that being a member of an ELCA is not a casual endeavor. Members at most congregations are expected to be active members of the congregation.... teaching Sunday school, serving on the council, being an usher, being a lay minister, or some other role. The ELCA has been pushing the concept of lay ministry and empowering lay members for many years. Those folks to simply want to sit in the back pew and observe may find it a bit threatening that they are expected to be an active member of an ELCA congregation, nut just a member.

ELCA congregations also ask hard theological questions of their members and embrace theological debate as a means of continually exploring what it means to be a Christian and Lutheran. There is no Pope to offer top-down directives. Our Bishops are there more as guiding forces or discussion leaders than they are to offer a directive or definitive position on any issue. Lutheran pastors tend to ask members lots of theological questions, guide them to the Scripture, and let those congregational members come to their own conclusions. This can be disconcerting for people who want a church leader to lay out a set of rules or beliefs to follow. That's just not how Lutheran congregations work.

True, ELCA is losing members. In contrast, non-denominational, evangelical congregations are growing. If you have attended an evangelical service, you know that they are very entertaining. The music is great, the spectacle is great. Members spend most of their time praising God. They are a great option for people that want to come to a non-threatening service and relax. However, I don't want "fluff", nor do most Lutherans. We want tough theological debate. That is uncomfortable for many people.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was in the ELCA for 6 years because my stepdad WAS a pastor. So I have a very good knowledge of what goes on behind the curtains and in front of curtains, and lets just say its ugly. The politics, of the ELCA are disgusting, if you would like BigDaddy, I will discuss them via pm, and not on a public forum.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman: It sounds to me as though you gravitate more to the Old Testament than the New Testament. Remember, salvation is found in the New, not the Old.


I have been ELCA for 40 years. For the last year I have been going to numerous churches. What I find is that the ELCA has nearly abandoned the old testament. If you read Luther you will find his attitude was that if you do not use the old testament you will not appreciate the new testament. Two (forgot the name right now) authors since Luther have followed up with his teaching of condemn with the old testament and save with the new testament. 
If you don't know it BigDaddy many churches believe the ELCA has fallen into antinomianism (the theological doctrine that by faith and God's grace a Christian is freed from all laws (including the moral standards of the culture)) and I totally agree. If you belong to the ELCA BigDaddy your serving the other side without doubt. 
The lord loves a cheerful giver, but I don't think he condones stealing with a gun or a politician like liberals do.

By the way BigDaddy I have ELCA pastors calling me often about the direction the ELCA is going. It has become so bad they fear being seen in public places together and being reported to the bishop. Some have asked to meet at my house to which I have agreed. That speaks volumes to the dirty underhanded treatment of pastors by their synod.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is a site for you BigDaddy. It explains how the ELCA has left main stream Christianity and it's fundamental beliefs. http://www.exposingtheelca.com/

Yes, Yes, I used the word fundamental, but it doesn't mean radical as liberals use the term. Please take it in the context I use it. Fundamental - belonging to one's innate or ingrained characteristics


----------

